# Skoda Superb Kombi/Estate/Wagon - real photo!



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

I saw one today and took a picture!








If you're wondering "what the hell is that thing" check the rear - it's very familiar, isn't it?








The owner did a really nice job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RoAnSa (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Skoda Superb Kombi/Estate/Wagon - real photo! (impact)*

ist just a passat with Superb front...


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Skoda Superb Kombi/Estate/Wagon - real photo! (RoAnSa)*

Bingo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Somebody probably damaged the front and then got creative.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

someone should try this in the states


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Looks familiar...
http://www.superb-combi.de


----------



## kennykennedy (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Skoda Superb Kombi/Estate/Wagon - real photo! (impact)*

This skoda was very cool and beautiful.The real photo is very cool to view.
====================================================
kennedy
Hawaii Drug Treatment


----------

